# U.K Horror ride hits snags



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

*Oh WOW!!!!* I wanna ride that thing! A 'roller-coaster' that has a *100 degree* drop! I mean, 90 degrees is straight down so this thing actually rolls under itself a little bit! YIKES!


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

I don't do rides...Haunts yes, rides no.

I'd have to be extremely drunk to even watch it.


----------



## datura (Sep 26, 2008)

I HAVE TO RIDE IT.....THORPE PARK...SEE YOU SOON...!!!!!!!!!!!! (well, it's so cool to think you can actually have this kind of rollercoaster in Europe, I really can't miss that )


----------



## dixie (Jan 30, 2009)

Wow, that is one roller coaster I would LOVE to ride!!!


----------



## wristslitter (Nov 21, 2008)

Hell yeah! I am with ya on that one Dixie, I read about this thing and saw videos on Youtube weeks ago . Wish it was in the USA.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Hey, thanks wristslitter for the youtube heads up. Found one made opening day, *Friday the 13th*...yesterday!

YouTube - THORPE PARK EXCLUSIVE FRIDAY 13TH 2009 SAW OPENING DAY


----------



## Zombie Machairodont (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm afraid that goes beyond my threshold for coasters, but that is pretty impressive. I may not ever ride it, but the scene-setting and ride design is always interesting to me (I guess I'm an armchair coaster fan). I wonder if there are any other creepy effects/illusions on the ride aside from where it looks like you are going to fall into the rotating saw blades, only to zip away and under them in that 100 degree drop.


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

You're mad...all of you...stark raving mad.

I don't do beyond vertical..in fact I'm very wary of beyond horizontal.

I derive absolutely no pleasure at all from holding on to my top hat for grim death whilst simultaneously being battered unconscious by my own lips.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Baron Samedi said:


> You're mad...all of you...stark raving mad.
> 
> I don't do beyond vertical..in fact I'm very wary of beyond horizontal.
> 
> I derive absolutely no pleasure at all from holding on to my top hat for grim death whilst simultaneously being battered unconscious by my own lips.


LOL! Well then I guess you'll never ride *The Hulk*. This baby goes from 0-40 in 2 seconds! It happens right at the beginning. You are slowly going up the starting hill _(enclosed in a tunnel)_ and you hear the old sound of the chains and gear cranking you up. But, that is fake sound because all of a sudden the electro-magnets kick in and you are shot out of the tunnel at 40 mph and do an immediate zero-G roll to the left.

YouTube - Incredible Hulk POV


----------



## datura (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm a big fan of roller coasters, well in fact I love speed and big thrills ! The thing is I can't stop laughing while riding them !!! I love speed on my bike too but I'm too concentrated to laugh !


----------



## ruggerz (Nov 3, 2008)

hey,

my mum, sister and friend had won tickets to go on SAW for last friday, apparently its awesome...
As you queue up there are a few actors and sounds...and inside on the side there is lots of SFX like blood sprayed on you, air blown at you, lots of talking....

But the one thing they didnt like was that it was to short and the 100 degree drop hurts the shoulders...

But it is an awesome ride in the whole...

I would of gone on it if it wasnt for my fear of rides....LOL...

Feel free to ask any questions and I will get them answered...

Ruggerz


----------



## wristslitter (Nov 21, 2008)

Terra said:


> LOL! Well then I guess you'll never ride *The Hulk*. This baby goes from 0-40 in 2 seconds! It happens right at the beginning. You are slowly going up the starting hill _(enclosed in a tunnel)_ and you hear the old sound of the chains and gear cranking you up. But, that is fake sound because all of a sudden the electro-magnets kick in and you are shot out of the tunnel at 40 mph and do an immediate zero-G roll to the left.
> 
> YouTube - Incredible Hulk POV


I rode the Hulk, its one of my faves. Did you ride the Mummy since you were there Terra? , I love the themeing on that one..
In Barons defense, I use to have somewhat of a fear of rollercoasters, back in 2001 I was diagnosed with Severe heart failure, due to ephedra, my heart was only working at 5%, I was put on a heart transplant list, blah blah, so, everytime I saw a sign that said heart conditions do not ride, I was kinda scared about riding them, after riding 'The Hulk' it broke my fears, I am better by the way with my heart, no heart transplant needed.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

my daughter and grandson would ride that, not me, anything that goes upside down is out. but as i have gotten older, most rides are out. i want to be on the ground watching so if something goes wrong i can get help.


----------

